# Game 44: Heat @ Raptors (2/3 2:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, February 3, 2013 | 2:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    


    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rudy Gay came off the bench in his 1st game with them. Scored 20 in their blowout win over the Clippers. 

If the Knicks beat the Kings tonight, then we'll have to win to have Spo coach the all star team.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I don't what to expect, Bosh is just ****ing up lately. Beside's his jumper he's getting owned.

Birdman needs to start at C, Bosh back to PF.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks destroyed the Kings so we'll see if there's any motivation by the players to get Spo to coach the all star game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron might tank to get a vacay from :spo:



> @IraHeatBeat: *Derrick* Stafford, *Derrick* Collins, *Derek* Richardson your referees for today's Heat-Raptors, 2 p.m., Sun Sports.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Just saw on Instagram that Bron went to his first hockey game ever in Toronto.

I was actually a little surprised. Bron seems like such a big sports fan in general. Then again, I know, it's hockey...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

So many friends of mine are hyped about this game now that Gay is on the team. They are all talking trash now. It's funny.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4-4 start for the Heat


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Offensive board and Gay scores. Predictable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gay, at least since Lebron's been here, has been one guy that always seems to shoot well against Lebron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another defensive board we cant grab. Haslem struggles at everything. Again they score on extra possession.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice post and1 Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh doing the Ray in Boston thing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible pass by Bosh. His focus is terrible sometimes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @EthanJSkolnick: This already has the feel of that Boston game, where Heat's trying too hard to set up the guy who used to play in the building.


Im not alone


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF just happened? Stepped away for a second and the Raptors go on a 8-0 run


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The Raptors are that type of team now. 

Lowry/DeRozan/Gay is going to be doing it for the rest of this year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did Tony just let us know that Alan Anderson and Chris Andersen aren't related?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray has had so many cold steaks


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jace said:


> Did Tony just let us know that Alan Anderson and Chris Andersen aren't related?


I switched to the SunSports stream because I heard the English commentator tell me 'Bosh has a lot of emotion tonight, afterall he's playing against his hometown team'.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was Lebron not fouled there? You really gotta hit the hell out of him to get a foul call.

24-21 after 1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When the ball
Hits the net
And LeBron
Gets the call
That's Manbearpig

:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Ray has had so many cold steaks


His road/home splits are crazy. 54%/53%/92% at home. 40/35/82% on the road. You wouldnt expect that big a difference from such a great shooter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cold *streaks, not steaks. I'm sure Ray's steaks are always hot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough make by Bosh on the turnaround

More extra possession points for TOR


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here comes vs.Miami Gay


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier cannot guard perimeter players anymore.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We're probably the best team in the League right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice drive by Lewis. Thought it was LeBron on my crap stream.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

8 FTs for DeRozan already? What the hell is going on this year?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

damn, Lebron could have hurt his wrist badly there if he was human.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Battier cannot guard perimeter players anymore.


He's been disappointing in that regard his whole time here. He's guarded PFs way better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We have rebounding problems? Lets go even smaller :spo:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Refs seem to make sure our rebounding stays anemic


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My god these fouls. Bad call on Wade


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

You guys are hacking bastards.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD2DW nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade scoring at will, unfortunately the same goes for the entire Raptors team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I really spoke too soon on Spo coaching the East. Beat writers made it seem essentially done. TOR is way pumped up for this game. Gonna be tough.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We're just better than your 3 man team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^Of course. See you in the playoffs!

Gotta go to work

GO HEAT


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jace said:


> ^Of course. See you in the playoffs!
> 
> Gotta go to work
> 
> GO HEAT


If you make it Mr Losing Streak.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Porn Player said:


> We're just better than your 3 man team.


3? Not on most nights.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 3? Not on most nights.


Big 3 are the only guys that have turned up tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful shot selection by Lebron

50-44 at the half

Gotta clean up the rebounding start hitting some 3's. Pretty unimaginable how often we go without 3's for quarters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Porn Player said:


> Big 3 are the only guys that have turned up tonight.


Talking in general. Rarely this season have all 3 been good on the same night.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Talking in general. Rarely this season have all 3 been good on the same night.


Wade has surprised me, he's looked like his old self. 

Shame you guys came up against the Leagues powerhouse team tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rothstein sounded pretty mad during the halftime interview. Looks like the coaches chewed the players out at halftime. We'll see if the players care that much about this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade looks off wide-open teammates to miss a second consecutive easy floater.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Show me something good before I leave dudes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, Bosh drives it on Gray instead of settling for a J. Nice and1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 Heat players under the rim for the rebound and none can come up with it. SMH...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh

sick pass and dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron needs to stop settling and attack the basket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Lebron. Keep driving.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1

After settling for a long 3 which he airballed, he's now driven twice and twice got fouled.

71-67 after 3

Heat outscore the Raptors 27-17 in the quarter. Gotta keep up the D in the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

1st 3 of the game for the Heat


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh

That was a woeful shooting foul on Batty boy before too. Refs...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hook by Bosh. Wade and CB pick n roll all day with this lineup.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DeRozan hitting treys noiw huh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beautiful take by Norris


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Weak D there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Saw that dumb shot by Wade coming the second he brought the ball up the floor. Offense was going great. No need for a long pull up in that spot.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Beautiful take by Norris


Beautiful take? Not a single Raptor was near him, it was a basic take.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

20pts total from all non-big 3 members...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> Beautiful take? Not a single Raptor was near him, it was a basic take.


The fact he made the smart read to take it to the hole is beautiful. Trust me, Norris doing something that basic is a time for :yesyesyes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole has to hit that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 33333

Bosh has exploded in the 2nd half. 19 points in the 2nd half. 25 total.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray Ray is a road ghost man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: steal and dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333

Dagger


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, how did Gay dunk that?

Wade2Bosh and1

That Wade/Bosh pick and roll has killed the Raptors


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:

That throwdown was ****ing sick too. Wasn't sure he'd make it from that distance for a second, but no idea why I was concerned. Man can fly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at Lowry and Bosh jawin


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28 on 12-19 for Bosh
30 on 10-16 for Lebron
23 on 10-18 for Wade

Next highest score is Battier with 5. 

Cant remember the last time the 3 went off in the same game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 100-85

Congrats to Spo on coaching the all star game

Big 3 were amazing, especially in the 2nd half. 

Heat outscored the Raptors 56-35 in the 2nd half.


Just crazy how Lebron could look disinterested throughout a game yet still put up a 30/8/7 stat line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Bosh to @TheJaxShow on rebounding: "I'm going to apologize to the fans of Miami. I'm going to do better from here on out."


For those that didnt get to see it, Bosh did a pretty serious interview with JJax. No funny looks or comments, other than telling Jax nice pinstripe suit.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I was gonna say bored Lebron looked, even when he dunked he was bored. Probably just wanted to leave and get ready for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Speaking of, looks like the Heat will stay and watch the Super Bowl in Toronto.



> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr
> Heat staying in Toronto for Super Bowl after all. Watching game at @RealSports.


Also looks like Spo will start Bosh 


> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr
> Spoelstra gave a big hint that he will start Chris Bosh in the All-Star Game. "Loyalty unequivocally with Miami Heat."


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:spo:

Bosh will do what he always wanted to. Start at PG.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade County said:


> :spo:
> 
> Bosh will do what he always wanted to. Start at PG.


hahahahaha

positionless!!!!!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You all laugh, but look what Spo said just now 



> @EthanJSkolnick: Spoelstra's answer to those who wonder how he might start Bosh in All-Star for PG Rondo: "Positionless!"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> For those that didnt get to see it, Bosh did a pretty serious interview with JJax. No funny looks or comments, other than telling Jax nice pinstripe suit.


Remember when JO said basically the exact same thing?

Seems to be a thing with former Raptors bigmen in Miami. They can't board.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did you guys see the bar they watched it at?


















Nutballs!! And Spobot's watching game film! :spo:

A little red wine for Coach, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That place looks insane.


----------

